# sugars out of range and pregnant



## pinkemz (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi all,
 Ive been on a pump now for nearly 2weeks going good sugar better in general but still out of the range sometimes ranging from 8-14 on some days. I am worried now about the development of my baby with these sugar levels. My DSN aint worried at all. I am 17 weeks now nearly 18weeks all scans have been perfect up till now but worried about the 20 week scan in 3weeks. Has anyone else had sugars out of range and had healthy babies at the moment i feel like i am all alone and that i am not doing the best for my baby.
Emma xxxxx


----------



## rachelha (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I had reading in double figures everyday I was pregnant.  My hba1c was around 6.5 all the way through (I had a lot of hypos too).  I worried so much.  Nathan was born healthy, if a bit big, he did not have to leave us at all once he was born.

What is your hba1c?


----------



## pinkemz (Jul 10, 2011)

last hba1c was 6.6% but that was when i first found out i was pregnant. Thank you for letting me know your experience feel a lil better now. I am a worrier worry over everything ha ha


----------



## LittlePeanut (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Pink
I am in the same boat - sometimes my sugars go upto around 12 depending if I have been snacking between meals - which I do a lot.  I worry all the time too I might be damaging the baby.  I am 12+5 now.  Its a long wait to my 20 week scan though - wish there was a crystal ball.  I tend to think there will be people with worse control than us though and if I am hungry -then I try to eat something balanced.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Emz - try not to worry, I'm sure you're overall hba1c will be fine. Sounds like its about time you had another one if you haven't had one since the start of your pregnancy. Mine's been checked every 4 weeks since I got pregnant. Might just help to put your mind at rest. I know exactly how you feel though, every sugar out of range just sets me off panicking even if I'm only high for a short time.

Littlepeanut - I was like you in the early stages. I needed to snack a lot between meals because it really helped with nausea. But you can put in extra insulin injections between meals to help keep your sugars under control whilst still snacking. Might be worth speaking to whoever looks after your diabetes at the moment next time you're at the hospital.

I felt a lot better after my 20 week scan. I had a scan at 14 weeks and then the 6 weeks after that we're just such an anxious time. Too early to feel any movements and I started to feel less tired and less sick and some days I wondered if I was even still pregnant! After 20 weeks when you've you had your scan and you start feeling movements its a lot more reassuring!

xx


----------

